# Resonanzfrequenzen und Beträge der komplexen Widerstände



## DoorToKaos (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab ein kleines Problem mit einer Aufgabe. Gegeben ist eine R-L-C-Reihenschaltung zu der noch ein Kondensator parallel liegt. Nun soll ich die Beträge der komplexen Widerstände für verschiedene Frequenzen und die Resonanzfrequenzen berechnen. Nachdem ich eine Stunde daran rumgerechnet habe und keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob mir jemand helfen kann. Hier die Schaltung nochmal als Bild damit klarer wird, wie sie aussieht.
Schaltung 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Lösung.


----------

